# Cup North - KickStarter launched



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok guys,

we have just launched a kickstarter campaign to help fund Cup North.

There are a few options for tickets etc

Have a look

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1476595151/cup-north

and we hope to see you there!

you can follow updates on twitter (@CupNorth) or on Facebook. our website is currently being revamped and should be up in the next couple of weeks.

As for names we have a few names confirmed: HasBean, SquareMile, La Marzocco, CoffeeHit, and a few others that will be unveiled sooner.

R


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We've already added this to our Facebook

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks interesting. Wish you every success


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me that people want consumers to pay...to be marketed to by commercial companies?

Perhaps I'm old but I look at Kickstarter in wonderment....not in a good way.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that people want consumers to pay...to be marketed to by commercial companies?
> 
> Perhaps I'm old but I look at Kickstarter in wonderment....not in a good way.


although i wish them every success with cup north and admire their get up and go , I am with you on this one dave .

As ultimately we are the consumers , a modest entry fee to a venue i find acceptable ,which I guess could be asked for before the event if they need money for setup costs.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hope this is a great success and hope to be there...

Having A tamper tantrum up north would be great !!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Went to Manchester last week roadworks all the way home, although I would love to go not sure i am ready for another trip to Scotland.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hope this is a great success and hope to be there...
> 
> Having A tamper tantrum up north would be great !!


You have those on a daily basis Boots


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Went to Manchester last week roadworks all the way home, although I would love to go not sure i am ready for another trip to Scotland.


M6 north of Hilton Park is actually a car park not a motorway - people seem to forget that


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> although i wish them every success with cup north and admire their get up and go , I am with you on this one dave .
> 
> As ultimately we are the consumers , a modest entry fee to a venue i find acceptable ,which I guess could be asked for before the event if they need money for setup costs.


Agree and nice to see some decent event happening north of Watford Gap.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks guys.

we are using kickstarter as a platform to promote, sell tickets, merchandise, and mainly to fund for Tamper Tantrum. The audiovisual required to film-edit-etc will take the best part of the KS money. I see Kickstarter a means to fund projects that otherwise would be hard to materialize.

We want to pair with respected suppliers of the speciality industry, we are not interested in commodity grade business (like we saw at LCF), our prices for exhibitors was kept really low to attract small business. There is also going to be entertainment, talks (education), demos etc. Are Not all ticketed trades fairs, food festivals asking costumers to pay to be marketed by commercial companies?

We would love to make the cheapest/free as possible, but we need to be realistic otherwise it would not happen.

And we want to make it happen.

As for the roadsworks, I hope in November they are all cleared!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> As for the roadsworks, I hope in November they are all cleared!


On the M6.... More chance of DaveCuk donating.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> we are using kickstarter as a platform to promote, sell tickets, merchandise, and mainly to fund for Tamper Tantrum. The audiovisual required to film-edit-etc will take the best part of the KS money. I see Kickstarter a means to fund projects that otherwise would be hard to materialize.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and giving us clarity on what funds are for and why your using the kick starter approach. Appreciated


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good luck with the fund raising - great to see an event like this hosted in Madchester. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, I do not get it at all. I thought Kickstarter was to help promote firms get ideas off the ground, if it appealed enough to the great masses. This sounds ot me , like you are just pre selling tickets with no reward to the future for an event, that if it was genuinely of interest to people, would sell tickets in any case.

Or have I got it wrong?

After achieving funding we will be challenged to organise, promote and succcesfully put on a great event.

I thought this was the risk any festival organiser stood!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope this does not turn into a discussion on what is KS for. We have submitted the project to KS for reviewing and was approved by KS so as far as I am concern this means it is well within scope of what KS is for. KS could be for the masses or for small communities (check out the guy that got 4000$ when he asked 10$ to make a potato salad!).

We are preselling tickets, and giving backers of the festival other rewards. The way we see it we are paving ground for an event that we hope can be done again and again, and improved everytime. I have explained why we decided on a KS campaign instead of just opening tickets pre-sale. As for the main reward, that is for the benefit of all speciality coffee comunity, and the main reason we are doing KS, is to secure that Tamper Tantrum is coming here.

We don't want this to be trade fair, we want to be a creative celebration of great coffee, with a few other goodies around.

As for the risk, yes it is the same as for every festival/event organiser. Nobody sets out to organize a crap event. Still the challenges and risks exist.

Anyway, this is far from being a done deal, and there is a lot space for colaboration. So if anyone wants to help, give suggestions and have a more active participation we really appreciate and encourage for you to get in touch. I'm sure the event is not going to be perfect, but we will try the best we can!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good luck with the fund raising - great to see an event like this hosted in Madchester. Looking forward to it.


Thanks, shame I won't be in Manchester for the coffee crawl, could have probably show you guys where it is going to be, and hear what you guys think about it!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Guys, our KS campaign is only two days away to end. we are currently at 71% and we are negotiating some sponsor packages that will bring the campaign close to be fully funded.

We have had pledges for the premium sponsor package from Square Mile, Coopers and Cimbali.

if you fancy pledging and support this event - just go to our KS page

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1476595151/cup-north

Cheers


----------

